# Another Scarf



## JillMay (Mar 26, 2012)

This scarf is a variation of one which I posted at the end of last year. I used one ball of Zuaberball by Schoppel and simply knitted to the end. It is a lace weight yarn and I used 6.5mm needles, much bigger than usual but I wanted a light and airy scarf.
Here is the pattern for those who would like it:

Using 6.5mm needles cast on 50 stitches.

Row 1 : Knit
Row2 : Knit
Row3: K2 (yo k2tog k1) Repeat ( ) to end of row
Row4: K1 p1 (K1 p2) Repeat( ) to end of row
Row 5: K2 (K2tog yo K1) Repeat ( ) to end of row
Row6: K1(K1 p2) Repeat( ) to last 4 stitches K1 p2 K1

Repeat rows 3,4,5,6 to last 3-4 yards of yarn then finish with 2rows knit then cast off.

This makes a scarf approximately 12" by 80"


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

That's beautiful. How many yards were in the ball of yarn? :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Wonderful pattern and that yarn!!!! I have some lace yarn needing a home. This may be it..


----------



## JillMay (Mar 26, 2012)

ics said:


> That's beautiful. How many yards were in the ball of yarn? :thumbup:


400m or 100g. Sorry it is metric but the yarn comes from Germany


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern, your scarf is lovely and do so love the color. On my to do list that just keeps growing.

Suzanne


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks. 

Pzoe


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful scarf and beautiful yarn 




Paradisefibers and webs have this yarn .


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you , I love this scarf an can't wait to start it.


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

How pretty thank you for posting


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful scarf,beautiful work and colors. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## deboraharobed (Jun 23, 2013)

The scarf has a wonderful pattern & I love the colour graduation. Can you tell me what colour it is made with as I think it is glorious


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I think the colour is really what makes this! thank you for sharing!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful scarf pattern and color.


----------



## hatlady (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely! This is going on my list. Thanks!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Lovely scarf - think my daughter would love this one - thanks for sharing ;-)


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your lovely scarf.....it's also good to know just how far a ball of Zauberball will go...I haven't been able to convince myself to use the one ball I have....I love to just look at it...maybe I'll look at it in a scarf!!!
julie


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

I like that!!


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

JillMay said:


> This scarf is a variation of one which I posted at the end of last year. I used one ball of Zuaberball by Schoppel and simply knitted to the end. It is a lace weight yarn and I used 6.5mm needles, much bigger than usual but I wanted a light and airy scarf.
> Here is the pattern for those who would like it:
> 
> Using 6.5mm needles cast on 50 stitches.
> ...


Thanks for sharing. It's absolutely gorgeous and I love the color.
Cheers.


----------



## JillMay (Mar 26, 2012)

deboraharobed said:


> The scarf has a wonderful pattern & I love the colour graduation. Can you tell me what colour it is made with as I think it is glorious


It is colour No.1699 Lavender, purple and blue. Thanks everyone for your kind comments.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## deboraharobed (Jun 23, 2013)

JillMay said:


> It is colour No.1699 Lavender, purple and blue. Thanks everyone for your kind comments.


Thank you for the info I have ordered a skein


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

This is so lovely and light looking. Thanks.



JillMay said:


> This scarf is a variation of one which I posted at the end of last year. I used one ball of Zuaberball by Schoppel and simply knitted to the end. It is a lace weight yarn and I used 6.5mm needles, much bigger than usual but I wanted a light and airy scarf.
> Here is the pattern for those who would like it:
> 
> Using 6.5mm needles cast on 50 stitches.
> ...


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

Lovely! Thank you )


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW!! Gorgeous colors and exceptional craftspersonship!!


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

Beautiful and thank you for the pattern.

There are so many beautiful patterns on here and I have such a large list of projects, that my stash of yarn and patterns may outlive me! LOL


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

vixensuzyq said:


> Beautiful and thank you for the pattern.
> 
> There are so many beautiful patterns on here and I have such a large list of projects, that my stash of yarn and patterns may outlive me! LOL


Nope....you can't go until your last ball of yarn is done and the last wish list project is on the blocking board   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Gorgeous! Love the pattern and the color! I think this will be my next project. Thank you for the pattern and photo and for the inspiration! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

This is beautiful! I have some lace weight yarn that was purchased along with a pattern to make a scarf. There was an error in the pattern, so it wouldn't come out like the sample they had in the store (maybe sample was knitted incorrectly). LYS gave me no help what so ever with it. They knew there was an error but they never researched a correction. This was years ago. Was the beginning of the end of my relationship with them.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Great pattern. Thanks for sharing. Your yarn is lovely.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

STunning. Thank you for sharing. My to knit list grows daily...


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Another lovely pattern of your design. Thank you for sharing. I could never do this!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

That is beautiful. So light and airy looking.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

The pattern is very pretty and it shows off the wonderful colors of the yarn you chose. It's a winning combination and thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## regina7430 (Jul 31, 2011)

Simply beautiful....I have to make one!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful scarf and yarn..Thanks for sharing the pattern..


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Just lovely. What do you call this stitch?


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Wonderful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JillMay (Mar 26, 2012)

tookie said:


> Another lovely pattern of your design. Thank you for sharing. I could never do this!


It is very easy. If you can knit and purl you can do it. Just try the pattern with some thicker yarn first. You don't know what you can do until you try. Give it a go.


----------



## kanddmom (Apr 2, 2013)

That color way is lovely. And I really like the pattern. Bookmarking this for future use. Great job!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Very pretty. Thanks. 

Pzoe


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Beautiful scarf pattern and color.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Beautiful scarf pattern and color.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Beautiful scarf pattern and color.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

&#304; have started.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

I've been waiting for a great pattern for some lace yarn I have...I believe I found it! Thank you.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

I started. This pattern is beautiful...so light and lacy. Lovin it.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Maryannee said:


> I started. This pattern is beautiful...so light and lacy. Lovin it.


Lovely!


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing! I love it1


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Love everything about your scarf. Definitely next on my 'to do' list. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am knitting this pattern in a double knit roving on 8.5mm needles, because I have only the one ball of the yarn I wanted to use I have made it narrower- I guesstimated 30 stitches, but it needs to be 29 to keep to the pattern- even so it is going to be rather short.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

I started but my yarn is thin ..
I dont ilke i Change it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JillMay said:


> This scarf is a variation of one which I posted at the end of last year. I used one ball of Zuaberball by Schoppel and simply knitted to the end. It is a lace weight yarn and I used 6.5mm needles, much bigger than usual but I wanted a light and airy scarf.
> Here is the pattern for those who would like it:
> 
> Using 6.5mm needles cast on 50 stitches.
> ...


Thought you might like to see how my small ball of DK turned out- I ended up using 25 stitches and probably should have gone down one more repeat- but the yarn would not stand being frogged for a third time.
p.s., I like the pattern reversed- as you may have noticed!


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

The colors of your scarf are beautiful. Very pleasing to the eye. Nice work


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maryannee said:


> The colors of your scarf are beautiful. Very pleasing to the eye. Nice work


I wanted to do something that would show off the yarn, and Jillmay's pattern seemed ideal!


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

It does that perfectly


----------



## deboraharobed (Jun 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see how my small ball of DK turned out- I ended up using 25 stitches and probably should have gone down one more repeat- but the yarn would not stand being frogged for a third time.
> p.s., I like the pattern reversed- as you may have noticed!


Love the graduation of the colour, really beautiful............


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

deboraharobed said:


> Love the graduation of the colour, really beautiful............


It is a yarn I was gifted- Mochi Plus by Crystal Palace Yarns, www.straw.com - colour 567. JBTW!


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice.....


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful Scarf - i have some lace weight just waiting for this pattern. Thankyou


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Greetings from Brooklyn, NY! I had to send you a huge thank you for this terrific pattern! I started it this AM and love it! Simple to follow directions and totally thrilled with the way it's coming out. I'm new to lace type knitting and this is a fantastic way to get used to fine wool and larger needles. Post more if you have any! Again thank you ever so much! Do hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

Love the color and yarn! It's a very beautiful scarf. I'm working on a lacy top with a very similar pattern. Thanks for sharing!


----------

